# will geckos eat frogs?



## life705 (Sep 2, 2008)

Theres been a lot of frogs in my garden lately. will my geckos eat one if its small enough?


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX (Jul 11, 2008)

i dont think geckoes would eat a frog lol


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

wild frogs can carry some pretty nasty bacteria and disease.

imho i think if u would just be asking for trouble


----------



## Joshuashaw (Apr 27, 2008)

Yeah stick to normal livefood, you don't know where that frog has been.


----------



## zune_lai (Feb 6, 2008)

No...


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Probably not. I doubt you'll find any small enough this time of year. They'll all be running (hoping) for cover wont they?

Marina


----------



## Kami22 (Apr 21, 2008)

why would you want it to?


----------



## life705 (Sep 2, 2008)

it would be a laugh?


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

life705 said:


> it would be a laugh?


bad move m8 how about i feed u 2 a crock would that be a laugh


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

life705 said:


> it would be a laugh?


 if you are after a reaction you got one from me you stupid xxxx thats my opinion on your post and i will NOT answer you again you dont deserve any more of my time


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

In all seriousness, I would say that many animals would find these types of amphibians unpalatable. There is also a big risk of parasites.

Oh, and for fun? Hope your just pushing buttons....

Andy


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

suez said:


> if you are after a reaction you got one from me you stupid xxxx thats my opinion on your post and i will NOT answer you again you dont deserve any more of my time


well said m8


----------



## life705 (Sep 2, 2008)

haha chill out people. its not like frogs are an endangered species. theres plenty of the bastards outside!


----------



## emma18x (Apr 15, 2008)

life705 said:


> it would be a laugh?


Are you serious? :yeahright::roll:


----------



## alphakenny1 (Sep 16, 2008)

life705 said:


> haha chill out people. its not like frogs are an endangered species. theres plenty of the bastards outside!


 
now where did we put that troll eating goat!


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

life705 said:


> haha chill out people. its not like frogs are an endangered species. theres plenty of the bastards outside!


whats wrong with crix/mealies/locusts?

if you have to feed your geckos frogs that must mean you are quite desperate, can you not afford normal live food?

if so I would suggest that you sell your gecko if you cannot afford to look after it.

imo I have nothing against feeding a small frog to a gecko, but its a pointless exercise and all that you are doing is putting your gecko at risk....


----------



## 7109 (Jan 6, 2008)

its a thing for us exotic animal keepers to try to not suggest live feeding animals and definatly not amphibians that is why crix locusts and mealies are bred in a huge number to provide peoples pets. enough said peeps i think enough been said


----------



## 7109 (Jan 6, 2008)

alphakenny1 said:


> now where did we put that troll eating goat!



heres he is









Couldnt help my self :lol2::2thumb:


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

life705 said:


> haha chill out people. its not like frogs are an endangered species. theres plenty of the bastards outside!



Hate to break it to you child but all native British amphibians and reptiles are protected under the law because they are becoming endangered and some are actually classed as endangered. What that means is if you intentionally kill or injure them you can expect a visit from Mr Policeman if your caught.


----------



## Love_snakes (Aug 12, 2007)

Im not againsed live feeding at all but you are doing it for the wrong reasons. If your after a cheap thrill killing animals become an exterminator. I would be worried about my geckos picking up a deadly illness from a frog. Not like they would ever see them in the wild.


----------



## DannyCRS (Jul 8, 2008)

Why would you do that for the thrill, i have had things that only ate live food and do it out of the fact they need to be fed. Somebody should take your gecko off you and give it the home it deserves.


----------



## MarshallDavies (Sep 24, 2008)

*3 words for ya...*

dude.
NO.
f:censor:wit.


----------



## Kami22 (Apr 21, 2008)

Its people like you that ruin it for the rest of us you sick ba*****.


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

what would ever posess you to WANT to feed a frog to a gecko
eugh...


----------



## Mal (Jul 22, 2007)

life705 said:


> haha chill out people. its not like frogs are an endangered species. theres plenty of the bastards outside!


 Wrong, very very wrong. If the fungal disease that has been found amongst the frog populations in some areas spreads ALL the wild British Amphibians could have vanished from our countryside within the next 10 years. To feed one to a gecko for a laugh is sick and shows a lack of care and understanding not only about frogs but the animals you keep. You dont say what type of gecko but a frog would be alien species to many species of gecko. It is also probably illegal to feed a wild frog to a captive rep. Im sure the RSPCA would love to catch someone doing something as stupid as that. Its action such as that your suggesting that gives herp keeping a bad name.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Mal said:


> Wrong, very very wrong. If the fungal disease that has been found amongst the frog populations in some areas spreads ALL the wild British Amphibians could have vanished from our countryside within the next 10 years. To feed one to a gecko for a laugh is sick and shows a lack of care and understanding not only about frogs but the animals you keep. You dont say what type of gecko but a frog would be alien species to many species of gecko. It is also probably illegal to feed a wild frog to a captive rep. Im sure the RSPCA would love to catch someone doing something as stupid as that. Its action such as that your suggesting that gives herp keeping a bad name.


This sums it all up nicely. I hope you are just trying to get a reaction........


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

frogs have feelings too :'(


----------



## reptiles_galore (Aug 13, 2008)

im speachles.............


your an idiot.

wud you eat roadkill???

same rules apply
way to much disease and bacteria

where doyou live? ill have your leo if u cant look after it (which clearly you cant)
i hate to think what other sort of things youdo to your poor leo


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

dude, there's a pigeon in my garden...
can i feed it to my iguana?


----------



## reptiles_galore (Aug 13, 2008)

elliottreed said:


> dude, there's a pigeon in my garden...
> can i feed it to my iguana?


bet he wudnt eat it himself


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

oh yeah sorry
i forgot i couldn't feed iguanas anything meaty
but this pigeon has eaten leaves and grass im sure
so it's kind of ok?:whistling2:


----------



## 7109 (Jan 6, 2008)

elliottreed said:


> oh yeah sorry
> i forgot i couldn't feed iguanas anything meaty
> but this pigeon has eaten leaves and grass im sure
> so it's kind of ok?:whistling2:



yeah im pretty sure thats ok :lol2: this bloke is a plonker frogs have bin part of alot of us since kiddies playing round ponds catchin the buggers then some 1 says can i feed 1 to me gecko??? Geckos arent French!!


----------



## Gemificus (Jan 26, 2007)

British frogs are poisonous, they have poison sacks under there skin to protect them thats why your get gets very sick if it eats one...
(a vet told me)
even if you could feed a frog to your gecko you would prolly kill it,


----------



## 7109 (Jan 6, 2008)

Gemificus said:


> British frogs are poisonous, they have poison sacks under there skin to protect them thats why your get gets very sick if it eats one...
> (a vet told me)
> even if you could feed a frog to your gecko you would prolly kill it,


Go gem lol


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 16, 2008)

elliottreed said:


> dude, there's a pigeon in my garden...
> can i feed it to my iguana?


No you certainly CAN NOT feed it to your iguana.
I want it for my Bosc.:lol2:


Can I feed geckos to my monitor?
I have a trio that I was going to get breeding but AK-47 is hungry.









What makes me smile is some people just react to trolls so badly it just encourages them.
Mods or Admin should issue them with one warning and boot them if they carry one.

I'm all for a laugh and wind up but there's some that get all OTT and don't understand silly and sick senses of humour.:lol2:


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 16, 2008)

Nice little bit of info on frogs, toads and newts.
British Garden Amphibians - Frogs, Toads and Newts


----------



## 7109 (Jan 6, 2008)

Ferret1959 said:


> No you certainly CAN NOT feed it to your iguana.
> I want it for my Bosc.:lol2:
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah but this isnt a laugh and some of us dnt find it funny we react bad so it shows we dont like whats being said it just shows we care


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 16, 2008)

7109 said:


> Yeah but this isnt a laugh and some of us dnt find it funny we react bad so it shows we dont like whats being said it just shows we care



DON'T encourage them.

I'm an angler and through this I have learned something.
When the bites are good I try harder, when no bites at all I pack up and go home.

Take my advise, it's easier on the blood pressure. : victory:


----------



## Heim (Aug 3, 2008)

Ferret1959 said:


> I'm an angler and through this I have learned something.
> When the bites are good I try harder, when no bites at all I pack up and go home.


Interesting... so what your saying is we should go fishing?


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 16, 2008)

Heim said:


> Interesting... so what your saying is we should go fishing?



I'm up for that.
How about using a gecko for pike bait?: victory:


----------



## Heim (Aug 3, 2008)

Ferret1959 said:


> I'm up for that.
> How about using a gecko for pike bait?: victory:


I dont see why not, I'm sure I heard one time from my Uncle Dave's neighbours cat, that pike is quite partial to the odd gecko. They often eat them in the wild you know? Generally when the Gecko is doing a bit of midnight skinny dipping. Nocturnal species ofc.


----------



## 7109 (Jan 6, 2008)

Ferret1959 said:


> DON'T encourage them.
> 
> I'm an angler and through this I have learned something.
> When the bites are good I try harder, when no bites at all I pack up and go home.
> ...


lol yeah ill give you that 1 dude and so am i an angler, but i like my geckos so i wouldnt think about useing them! :lol2: now on the other hand a baby ferret with some big trebbles in it why not?


----------



## 7109 (Jan 6, 2008)

Heim said:


> I dont see why not, I'm sure I heard one time from my Uncle Dave's neighbours cat, that pike is quite partial to the odd gecko. They often eat them in the wild you know? Generally when the Gecko is doing a bit of midnight skinny dipping. Nocturnal species ofc.



for one i doubt geckos over in england go skinny dipping or anything as they arent native here but i bet theyve been seen :lol2: i imagen geckos in pakistan and asia or where ever they do get eaten by fish but thats the food chain for you


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Reckon my 4ft Snow Corn would make a great bait, kind of a big juicy lobworm - need a bloody big float mind !!!
Just off to whip the ballcock out of the works loo to test it later, I'll let you know what nibbles....!

:lol2:


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 16, 2008)

Have you seen some of the lures pike with take????

I'm 100% sure a pike will take a gecko as much as it would take a frog or newt.

Another good bait would be mice, now that would be fun.


As for ferrets as bait................maggots smell bad enough so ferrets........na.


Plus the buggers bite when you least expect it.


Just thought..............a bait that bites back.:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 16, 2008)

Big Red One said:


> Reckon my 4ft Snow Corn would make a great bait, kind of a big juicy lobworm - need a bloody big float mind !!!
> Just off to whip the ballcock out of the works loo to test it later, I'll let you know what nibbles....!
> 
> :lol2:


Funny you say that, grass snake is sometimes a good pike bait depending on time of year.


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 16, 2008)

Now when we have our pike it's our turn............

*Ingredients*



Butter, for buttering the foil
1 pike (about 2-3kg)
Salt and pepper
1 medium onion, sliced
1 small bunch of fennel or thyme leaves
2 fresh bay leaves
 
*For the mushroom sauce: *



50g butter
1 medium onion, finely chopped
250g mushrooms
Liver from the pike (optional), chopped
Salt and pepper
80ml double cream
Thyme leaves from 1 sprig
Juice of ½ lemon
 

*Method: How to make baked pike with wild mushroom sauce*


*1.* Prepare your pit (or preheat an oven to 200°C/gas 6).
*2.* To bake the pike, pour boiling water over it and scrub away the scales and then place it on a double layer of aluminium foil, which you have buttered generously.
*3.* Season the inside and out of the fish with salt and pepper, and lay the onion and herbs inside.
*4.* Wrap the fish up tightly and place amongst the charcoals in the pit (or in the oven). Bake for 20–25 minutes until the flesh flakes away easily from the bone.
*5.* Meanwhile, make the sauce. Melt the butter in a saucepan over a medium heat and add the onion. Sweat for about 10 minutes until the onion has turned translucent. Turn up the heat and add the mushrooms and liver (if using).
*6.* Cook for another 10 minutes, and season with salt and pepper. Add the cream, thyme and lemon juice, and simmer for five minutes.


----------



## 7109 (Jan 6, 2008)

Ferret1959 said:


> Have you seen some of the lures pike with take????
> 
> I'm 100% sure a pike will take a gecko as much as it would take a frog or newt.
> 
> ...


 haha good 1 yeah i know what you mean dude ive seen baby ducklings get whacked so i can imagen a gecko getting hammerd the same. yeah if i was a pike i wouldnt eat my ferrets! ive got a good colllection ferret on jerk baits and bull dog schads but i need to go again as i look at my equip its just to look at the moment!:lol2:


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

Ferret1959 said:


> No you certainly CAN NOT feed it to your iguana.
> I want it for my Bosc.:lol2:
> 
> 
> ...



ok ferret your bosc can have the frog/pigeon
then can my iguana eat your bosc?


----------



## Heim (Aug 3, 2008)

elliottreed said:


> ok ferret your bosc can have the frog/pigeon
> then can my iguana eat your bosc?


That would be some ambitious and confused iguana you got there!


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 16, 2008)

elliottreed said:


> ok ferret your bosc can have the frog/pigeon
> then can my iguana eat your bosc?



My meat eater will kick your veggie ass.:lol2:


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

well stranger things have happened heim,
like people wanting to feed frogs to geckos
x


----------



## Heim (Aug 3, 2008)

elliottreed said:


> well stranger things have happened heim,
> like people wanting to feed frogs to geckos
> x


lol I duno, I kinda see where hes going with it... Im sure you can see the resemblance between frogs and crickets... like erm... they have legs... n stuff....


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

they both make a sort of repetitive noise that annoys you after a while?
this thread was just asking for trouble..

if it was "can i feed a frog to a mangrove" maybe things wouldve been different lol but this is just.. PROPOSTEROUS I TELL THEE.
xxx


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 16, 2008)

I thought a mangrove was a type of marsh dwelling plant???

Do they eat frogs?:lol2:


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

_"im a plant... no im a snake..."_

Only ever heard of frogs being used with non feeders though, not a stable diet... croakers are safe for now..
x


----------



## MarshallDavies (Sep 24, 2008)

_feed me seymour...._


----------



## Tidsters (Aug 30, 2008)

i think this post is to stur up anger :censor:

some kid flaming the forums * trying to get a reaction * 

best to ignore it


----------

